# MBTA officers rescued after van plunges into Charles



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

BOSTON -- Two MBTA police officers were rescued after their van plunged into the Charles River in Boston this morning.



T spokeswoman Lydia Rivera says the officers were responding to a call at about 7:45 a.m. They were headed north on O'Brien Highway toward the Science Park station when the van collided with another vehicle, sending the van over or through a railing and into the river.

WBZ radio reported the other vehicle was a Mini Cooper driven by a man who was making a U-turn to get out of traffic. The man's wife, who was a passenger in the car, said the van struck the Mini's front end, then careened into the river near the Museum of Science.

Rivera says a passing boat fished the officers out of the river. They were taken to Massachusetts General Hospital as a precaution, but their injuries -- if any -- are believed to be minor.

The accident is under investigation. 

Scott c:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

sapd218 @ 8/13/2004 12:42:15 PM said:


> The man's wife, who was a passenger in the car, said the van struck the Mini's front end, then careened into the river near the Museum of Science.


 Should read:

The man's wife, who was a passenger in the car, said the van struck the Mini's front end *because my husband was a friggen idiot for making a u-turn on the bridge*, then careened into the river near the Museum of Science


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Good to hear they are ok and that the boat was near by.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice of WBZ to get an unbiased witnesses opinion on how the accident occurred. 

Never ever talk to the news media. They are looking for a story and if it is a choice between a news story versus your career you'll be flipping burgers at McDonalds inside a week.

Some have called news/media people prostitutes, but I consider that an insult to the average working girl.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

They were very very luckie.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

MarkBoston @ 13 Aug 2004 20:50 said:


> Nice of WBZ to get an unbiased witnesses opinion on how the accident occurred.
> 
> Never ever talk to the news media. They are looking for a story and if it is a choice between a news story versus your career you'll be flipping burgers at McDonalds inside a week.
> 
> Some have called news/media people prostitutes, but I consider that an insult to the average working girl.


I agree with you MarkBoston...bunch of savages!!!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I actually hate to admit it but I heard the story on Fox25 and it actually sounded like they were siding with the MBTA PD and MSP and even actually got several witnesses who stated that the moron in the car was at fault. Fox25 even mentioned the fact that the operator was fined for his poor decision. That said I totally agree with the fact the *most *media types are out to make a name for themselves if if that means not getting the full or true account of events.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

luap112 @ Today - 06:32 said:


> I actually hate to admit it but I heard the story on Fox25 and it actually sounded like they were siding with the MBTA PD and MSP and even actually got several witnesses who stated that the moron in the car was at fault. Fox25 even mentioned the fact that the operator was fined for his poor decision. That said I totally agree with the fact the *most *media types are out to make a name for themselves if if that means not getting the full or true account of events.


 Fox and NECN seem to have a slightly different outlook on law enforcement.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Gill,

You are 100% correct on that. That's what sort of shocked me about the whole thing. Maybe it I hadn't quite woken up when I heard the news but over all it seemed that they weren't raking the offices over the coals like they usually do.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

oops. Didn't see the first posting. My bad?

Maybe a scuba team is next for the T?


----------

